# crest



## marina2010

Caut un sens cât mai clar în română pentru "crest", în sensul heraldic. Am găsit o traducere chiar "creastă", dar folosind acest cuvânt, nimeni nu se va gândi la domeniul heraldicii. Am mai găsit explicația "emblem used to decorate a helmet". Poate cineva mai familiar cu domeniul heraldicii să-mi sugereze ceva potrivit?
Nimic din ce am găsit nu pare complet în română. Ar fi emblemă, poate blazon, dar sunt prea generale, sau puțin pe alături...
Mulțumesc anticipat!


----------



## farscape

Care este contextul in care apare crest, pentru că are mai multe înţelesuri? (cf. thefreedictionary.com)
*a. * A plume used as decoration on top of a helmet.
*b. * A helmet.

*c. * _Heraldry_  A device placed above the shield on a coat of arms.
*d. * A representation of such a device.

Conform DEX (dexonline.ro):
*BLAZÓN,* _blazoane,_ s. n.  Ansamblu de elemente convenționale care constituie emblema unui stat, a  unei provincii, a unui oraș, a unei familii nobile, a unei bresle etc.;  armoarii. – Din fr. *blason.* 

TTFN,


----------



## marina2010

Mulțumesc pentru răspuns. Este sensul din dex, mai degrabă "blazon", dar daca mă uit în dictionarele român-englez, blazon se traduce cam peste tot prin "coat of arms" sau "shield".

Poate ar fi bun cuvântul blazon, dar mi se pare că are un sens figurat foarte pronunțat. "Crest" pare a fi mai concret, se referă la partea formală...


----------



## farscape

Din păcate "crest" nu este un cuvânt din dicţionar şi nu văd nimic rău  în expresii precum: balzonul/emblema/sigiliul familiei X, coroană  ducală/princiară, etc.

Cât depre creastă, sunt de acord doar dacă vorbim de creasta Pietrii  Craiului sau a Făgăraşului - creste regale ale Carpaţilor 

Later,


----------



## marina2010

Asa e!  Poate sunt eu "mai catolică decât papa", nefiind filolog de profesie îmi fac prea multe scrupule în legătura cu sensurile.
Redactez o lucrare de doctorat și am fost deja admonestată de comisia de evaluare a referatelor de pe parcurs cu privire la sensul unor termeni care nu e foarte precis în română (de exemplu "logo"). Acum chiar încerc sa mă apropii cât de mult posibil de sensul propriu.
Și mulțumesc pentru comentarii!


----------



## farscape

Cu multă plăcere şi spor la redactarea tezei 

f.


----------

